# Missing my little Pickle



## marguertite (Jul 12, 2019)

Last Thursday my 6 year old cat Pickle was run over and killed outside our house, the driver-didn’t stop. We live on a cul de sac where cars should only be travelling at 20mph or less, Pickle was playing in the road (so my neighbour told us) and this woman just drove over her - it was 5pm so Pickle would have been visible to anyone who was paying attention to driving. Pickle died in my husbands arms and although he shouted for me I was upstairs and she was dead by the time I got to her. We have 2 other cats one Branson who is her brother but Pickle was the one who slept on the bed all night purring loudly and would follow me around - we still can’t believe she’s gone. So so sad.


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

So sorry that you have lost your gorgeous fur baby. RIP Pickle xx


----------



## marguertite (Jul 12, 2019)

Thank you Polly xx


----------



## Veronica Chapman (Dec 28, 2018)

Condolences to your family and pets. It's tragic and heart breaking. RIP Pickle.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm sorry about your dear Pickle, so sad.


----------



## marguertite (Jul 12, 2019)

Thank you Ladies. I don’t seem to have a lot of luck with my cats the first one Mouschi was also run over at night when he was 8 months old he went missing and eventually came back - 11 years on and with only 3 legs and no tall he’s almost feral but still comes back for food and a few cuddles (if we’re lucky) my second cat Nala just disappeared 6 years ago, we tried everything to find her but to no avail. And then of course Pickle. All apart from Mouschi were rescue kittens I think I will have another not yet of course but later this year, my daughter goes to Dubai for 2 years so maybe when she’s left. I’ve been ill and had 3 major operations over the last 4 years and Pickle was my constant companion the house feels very empty without her


----------



## Mrs Brown (Jun 26, 2019)

Very sorry you experienced this awful time with your cat. Hopefully she did not suffer for long. I have gone through a similar thing some years ago with Daisy my beautiful gentle cat. Yes outside my home at the time but the driver did stop and say sorry, it really was unavoidable. 

Where I live now is very nice and leafy and off the main road but still has cars coming into the parking places far too fast in my view. I only have one cat who goes outdoors now, my other is old (around 95 in human years!) and prefers indoors. Robbie loves being out and I see him from my window sometimes sneaking under parked cars. I pray he does not come to harm but keeping him in would make him miserable.

I feel your sorrow and will give you one of these


----------



## marguertite (Jul 12, 2019)

Thank you x


----------

